# Rate my Profile



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

18 year old kissless virgin. I think I look okay from the front but is my profile ogre?



Spoiler


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 22, 2019)

Slayer


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Slayer


Cope my profile is almost as bad as @Arceus300


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 22, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Cope my profile is almost as bad as @Arceus300


 how dare you


----------



## SeiGun (Apr 22, 2019)

judge yourself


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> View attachment 44268
> View attachment 44269
> 
> judge yourself


----------



## Bengt (Apr 22, 2019)

Bro....


----------



## SHARK (Apr 22, 2019)

Damn is that legit? You look like a slayer from the front. Eye area is most important anyway


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 22, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Damn is that legit? You look like a slayer from the front. Eye area is most important anyway



This.

Front is what matters. There are plenty of good looking people with weird side profiles imo. 
@Alarico8 you have pretty legendary eye area anyways, just cope with that.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 22, 2019)

At least I still mog this fraud @dogtown


----------



## Autist (Apr 22, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> how dare you









Alarico8 said:


> Cope my profile is almost as bad as @Arceus300








Mog mog mog


----------



## shibo (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 22, 2019)

Autist said:


> View attachment 44321
> 
> 
> View attachment 44322
> ...



mog mog mog mog mog mog mog mog


----------



## heroinfather (Apr 22, 2019)

holy fuck bro you are a chad at front but incel at side holy fuck


----------



## LightingFraud (Apr 22, 2019)

Post frontals if you're not trolling, jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Apr 23, 2019)

looks morphed tbh


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 23, 2019)

profiles me


----------



## FaceandHFD (Apr 23, 2019)

recessed cheekbones,recessed lower jaw, downswung upper maxilla


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> At least I still mog this fraud @dogtown
> 
> View attachment 44297



Keep crying for me it is over for you I live in your head rent free


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 23, 2019)

Morph


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

Yo guys I mewed last night and debloated am I any better now?



Spoiler


----------



## FaceandHFD (Apr 23, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> recessed cheekbones,recessed lower jaw, downswung upper maxilla


upper jaw*


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Yo guys I mewed last night and debloated am I any better now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would be good if you didn’t have a Jew nose.


Time to rope


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Would be good if you didn’t have a Jew nose.
> 
> 
> Time to rope


I know man



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Would be good if you didn’t have a Jew nose.
> 
> 
> Time to rope



To be fair sean o'pry was the highest paid male model ag one point and he basically has what looks like a hook-ish nose tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> To be fair sean o'pry was the highest paid male model ag one point and he basically has what looks like a hook-ish nose tbh.


The two top models have PSL wise questionable noses, O'Pry and Gandy. But that's a cope. My nose is my failo because I'm not as masculine as they are and can't pull it off.


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> The two top models have PSL wise questionable noses, O'Pry and Gandy. But that's a cope. My nose is my failo because I'm not as masculine as they are and can't pull it off.



Maybe with age, iirc opry especially looked pretty aspie and strange when he was young. Apparently he was a virgin until he was 24, or so people on here have said. Could all just be cope though.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> Maybe with age, iirc opry especially looked pretty aspie and strange when he was young. Apparently he was a virgin until he was 24, or so people on here have said. Could all just be cope though.


That's sort of true, in that my chin, jaw and browridge will likely all grow slightly and that'll give more masculinity. I doubt it'll be significant though. You see minor changes, but going from a full on prettyboy pheno to a maesthetic pheno is unheard of.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 18 year old kissless virgin. I think I look okay from the front but is my profile ogre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro.. Don't worry there is more to life than sex and women.


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 23, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Bro.. Don't worry there is more to life than sex and women.



Looks like you took my advice after all.


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> That's sort of true, in that my chin, jaw and browridge will likely all grow slightly and that'll give more masculinity. I doubt it'll be significant though. You see minor changes, but going from a full on prettyboy pheno to a maesthetic pheno is unheard of.



tbh it wouldn't be that crazy depending on your age. I had a side profile that looked quite a bit like yours up until I was like 18.5 and then I got more of a chin and cheekbones. Also have been doing invisalign treatment for the past handfull of months to fix my underbite which has helped quite a bit as well. Don't know if you've got an underbite, though.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> tbh it wouldn't be that crazy depending on your age. I had a side profile that looked quite a bit like yours up until I was like 18.5 and then I got more of a chin and cheekbones. Also have been doing invisalign treatment for the past handfull of months to fix my underbite which has helped quite a bit as well. Don't know if you've got an underbite, though.


Nah I've already had braces (without extractions) and my bite is fine. Hopefully though. Gandy looked notably less masculine at 21 then he did in his mid 20s.


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Nah I've already had braces (without extractions) and my bite is fine. Hopefully though. Gandy looked notably less masculine at 21 then he did in his mid 20s.



lifefuel for all of us tbh


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> lifefuel for all of us tbh


Legit. Gandy at 21 was PSL 6.5. It's like he grew a new chin.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Nah I've already had braces (without extractions) and my bite is fine. Hopefully though. Gandy looked notably less masculine at 21 then he did in his mid 20s.



Extractions and mewing = forced meme I’ve had 4 teeth taken out but my jaw has only gotten better?


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Extractions and mewing = forced meme I’ve had 4 teeth taken out but my jaw has only gotten better?


bites me


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

impure666 said:


> bites me



Annoys me


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Annoys me


enrages me


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Extractions and mewing = forced meme I’ve had 4 teeth taken out but my jaw has only gotten better?



Mewing is highly over exagerated but I do believe humans are supposed to generally keep the their tongue on the roof of their mouth. I already do it naturally b/c where tf else do you put your tongue? Anything about it changing facial structure after you're like 11 though is some auyistic bullshit, along with extractions.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Extractions and mewing = forced meme I’ve had 4 teeth taken out but my jaw has only gotten better?


I've seen kids with extractions look absolutely fucked afterwards but then you and Barrett also had extractions so idk. Mewing is a meme though tbh.


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I've seen kids with extractions look absolutely fucked afterwards but then you and Barrett also had extractions so idk. Mewing is a meme though tbh.





DankForce1 said:


> Mewing is highly over exagerated but I do believe humans are supposed to generally keep the their tongue on the roof of their mouth. I already do it naturally b/c where tf else do you put your tongue? Anything about it changing facial structure after you're like 11 though is some auyistic bullshit, along with extractions.



Tbh people need to stop coping with mewing and just leave it to little kids tbh


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Tbh people need to stop coping with mewing and just leave it to little kids tbh


kids me


----------



## Blitz (Apr 23, 2019)

I refuse to believe this photo is real and not morphed.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

Blitz said:


> I refuse to believe this photo is real and not morphed.


----------



## Blitz (Apr 23, 2019)

impure666 said:


>


Blitzes me


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

Blitz said:


> Blitzes me


replies me


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

Blitz said:


> I refuse to believe this photo is real and not morphed.


Read the rest of the thread bro


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Read the rest of the thread bro


hah, reading?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

impure666 said:


> hah, reading?



Stfu you low IQ faggot

Nah idk who you are but you seem cool


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Stfu you low IQ faggot
> 
> Nah idk who you are but you seem cool


typical nerd response


----------



## Blitz (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Read the rest of the thread bro


I don't know what the fuck to make of it. Fucking high iq plays right here.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

impure666 said:


> typical nerd response



You're back to being a low IQ faggot


Blitz said:


> I don't know what the fuck to make of it. Fucking high iq plays right here.


Imagine if that were actually my profile lmao my orbitals are like 3 inches recessed


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You're back to being a low IQ faggot
> 
> Imagine if that were actually my profile lmao my orbitals are like 3 inches recessed


cope


----------



## Blitz (Apr 23, 2019)

@Alarico8 Srs though are both morphs? Which is real and which is not.


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 23, 2019)

Blitz said:


> @Alarico8 Srs though are both morphs? Which is real and which is not.



Dude the only non-moph is in the OP, come on now.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

Blitz said:


> @Alarico8 Srs though are both morphs? Which is real and which is not.


Morphs


Spoiler















Real


Spoiler


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Morphs
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


nice


----------



## Blitz (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Morphs
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm having a stroke rn.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

Blitz said:


> I'm having a stroke rn.


Why bro


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

Blitz said:


> I'm having a stroke rn.


srokes me


----------



## Bengt (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Morphs
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Did you morph that yourself?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

Bengt said:


> Did you morph that yourself?


Yes lmao


----------



## xz90 (Apr 23, 2019)

Birdcel


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

xz90 said:


> Birdcel


Cope

Mog mog mog


----------



## xz90 (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Cope
> Mog mog mog


im birdcel too man 





You getting



?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

xz90 said:


> im birdcel too man
> View attachment 44589
> 
> 
> ...


I don't need it tbh. My nose is a failo but it's not like it's ogre tier. Paying for and risking surgery to maybe go from 6ish to 6.5 to 7 ish on my profile alone doesn't seem worth it when my nose is ideal frontally anyway.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 23, 2019)

You retards can't tell this obvious morph??? JFL @ this forum's collective IQ.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> You retards can't tell this obvious morph??? JFL @ this forum's collective IQ.


Blackpill in action. They just me because I'm Chad-lite.


Alarico8 said:


> Blackpill in action. They just me because I'm Chad-lite.


Trust* jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I don't need it tbh. My nose is a failo but it's not like it's ogre tier. Paying for and risking surgery to maybe go from 6ish to 6.5 to 7 ish on my profile alone doesn't seem worth it when my nose is ideal frontally anyway.



This, your nose isn't ideal, but cope with the fact that you've got literal top models with similar beaks anyways. Not to mention you can blow 5k on rhino and end up looking even worse + recovery time.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

DankForce1 said:


> This, your nose isn't ideal, but cope with the fact that you've got literal top models with similar beaks anyways. Not to mention you can blow 5k on rhino and end up looking even worse + recovery time.


Precisely. Even though I imagine I'd come out better for it I'm extremely sceptical of how much it would actually matter irl. Literally nobody has ever commented on my nose irl. It's not like rhino will ascend me. It's an aesthetic flaw and if I want to go into modelling it'll hurt, but otherwise not so much.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> 18 year old kissless virgin. I think I look okay from the front but is my profile ogre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5/10. You've got potential with rhinoplasty and chin implant. Nice NW.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> 5/10. You've got potential with rhinoplasty and chin implant. Nice NW.


That was a morph bro jfl but thanks. What do you mean by NW?


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Legit. Gandy at 21 was PSL 6.5. It's like he grew a new chin.


Pic?


Alarico8 said:


> That was a morph bro jfl but thanks. What do you mean by NW?


Norwood = hair.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Pic?
> 
> Norwood = hair.


Oh lol I think I'm Norwood 1


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Apr 23, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Yo guys I mewed last night and debloated am I any better now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your nose looks masculine. It suits your face shape. The 3rd morphed picture with the rhino makes you look worse imho.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Your nose looks masculine. It suits your face shape. The 3rd morphed picture with the rhino makes you look worse imho.


You think?


----------



## dogtown (Apr 23, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Your nose looks masculine. It suits your face shape. The 3rd morphed picture with the rhino makes you look worse imho.



Name checks out


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 23, 2019)

Omg ? so aesthetic profile mog me tbh


VirtueSignaller said:


> Your nose looks masculine. It suits your face shape. The 3rd morphed picture with the rhino makes you look worse imho.


Mods ban her she is a foid keep coping bitch he looks better with morphed pic 

Fuck you,fuck masculinity, and fuck Jews


----------



## xom (Apr 23, 2019)

rhino and double jaw with sliding genio boyo


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

xom said:


> rhino and double jaw with sliding genio boyo


It's a morph jfl


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Apr 23, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Omg ? so aesthetic profile mog me tbh
> 
> Mods ban her she is a foid keep coping bitch he looks better with morphed pic
> 
> Fuck you,fuck masculinity, and fuck Jews


Stfu kid, having a michael jackson nose only looks good on females. Gandy's nose is similar to the unmorphed pic. I bet you are the type of faggot who isn't balding but gets a hair transplant to lower the hairline kek.
I said originally that he should get rhino because if you have no maxilla that nose looks shit. But on a forward grown maxilla it looks better. It's all about proportions fag.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 23, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Stfu kid, having a michael jackson nose only looks good on females. Gandy's nose is similar to the unmorphed pic. I bet you are the type of faggot who isn't balding but gets a hair transplant to lower the hairline kek.
> I said originally that he should get rhino because if you have no maxilla that nose looks shit. But on a forward grown maxilla it looks better. It's all about proportions fag.


My nose is pretty much identical to Gandy's except smaller, balanced by a proportionately smaller brow ridge and chin also. Gandy and I have similar nasions too. My nose is pretty much my only dimorphic figure bar eyebrows though. Gandy has the dimorphism for it to work.


----------

